

Ask HN: Does web language/framework affect acquisition chances? - hella

Let's say I'm choosing between learning and coding a web app with RoR or Python/Django.<p>Does the choice affect acquisition chances? For instance, would google be more likely to acquire a Python/Django startup?
======
bigohms
If your goal is to be acquired by Google, writing the app in Python won't hurt
your chances as there is more resident knowledge of it (for front-end) than
RoR in-house. This also has implications on the integration of the app with
their product suite. On the flip side, depending on how complicated your app
is, there is also a chance a Google engineer could reverse engineer and
integrate it in their sleep (or 20% time) -- especially at the sensitive phase
of growing the product.

Perhaps some alternate questions: Which will get you to create your app as
close to your initial version 0.1 in the least amount of time so you can test
your assumptions about the market?

Which community will you learn the most from and is the next logical step from
where you are now as a developer?

Which will reinforce core computing concepts with a decent framework to resist
the temptation to give up out of sheer frustration?

------
staunch
It probably can. I bet if you're using Python (well) the Google tech guy that
reviews your tech and team is going to give a much more favorable review than
if you were using PHP. So it probably can help a lot in talent acquisitions at
least.

If you're a really successful company and the acquirer _really_ wants to buy
you it probably doesn't matter at all.

I certainly wouldn't choose a language based on acquisition hopes myself.

------
benologist
Use whichever you're most productive with. Worry about making a great product.

------
anamax
> Does the choice affect acquisition chances?

Yes, but not the way you think.

If you don't ship something that gets users, you won't be acquired.

